# Got a new pest control guy today



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm not sure how well he'll do but he's allowed to stay and eat as much as he'd like


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I really had to look to see that little guy! I need one for my little box garden :nod:


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Is that a Gecko?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Is that a Gecko?


It's a Green Anole. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anolis_carolinensis


----------

